# Ford 1600 rebuild lit or good parts place anyone?



## wingmanrc (Mar 9, 2011)

Found a ford 1600 tractor for my small farm but wanted to see about a rebuild kit and some parts but most people only have ahandful of parts and I cant find anyone with a rebuld kit.

Anyone know if the parts are still ready availible?

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## TractorTech (May 2, 2010)

Steve,

Ford was purchased by Fiat and renamed New Holland for starters. Click on the link to Messicks on this forum site and you can look up the parts as well as purchase a repair manual. I just looked and most of the wear parts are still available.

If you need a head, I believe I have one for it.

Ted


----------

